# Nacktschnecken im Teich?



## Prussi (13. Juli 2010)

Hatte mir für meinen Miniteich (Maurerkübel) eine schöne Wasserhyazinthe gekauft - aber sie wird immer weniger und es sind deutliche Fraßspuren zu sehen. Beim näheren untersuchen habe ich etliche schwarze Minischnecken (ohne Haus) gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die loswerde? Den __ Froschlöffel hat es übrigens auch schon ereilt...

LB Grüße
Gudrun


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Servus Gudrun

Herzlich Willkommen

Uiii, du hast aber einen großen "Maurerkübel" 

Spaß beiseite ... kannst ein Foto von den __ Schnecken machen 

Leg dich mal auf die Lauer :beten

Nacktschnecken können schon schwimmen .... denke aber das sie am Rand ein Blatt erklimmen 

Muschelgritt oder gesammelte, zerkleinerte Eierschalen ums Becken gestreut sollte helfen . Die "Spitzen" wollen sie net , aber es dürfen keine "Brücken" entstehen.

Zeig uns doch mal deinen Miniteich hier


----------



## boesihexi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

stell mal bierfallen auf. es muss dir aber bewusst sein, dass du damit die nackigen aus der ganzen nachbarschaft zum schmaus einlädst  

alternativ zu helmuts eierschalen, falls du nicht so viele eier verspeist, kannst du eine, ebenfalls spitze, blechmauer um den teich herum eingraben (3-5 cm hoch sollte sie schon herausragen). es gibt zwar auch schneckenzäune, die sind aber teuer und nichts anders als eben eine scharfkantige blechfolie. alles was spitz und scharf ist mögen die __ schnecken nicht. hängt aber nur ein blättchen über dem zaun, hast du alle schnecken wieder im teich.

p.s. edit: falls du kleine kinder hast, ist der schneckenzaun wegen der schärfe NICHT zu empfehlen!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

[OT]


> alles was spitz und scharf ist mögen die __ schnecken nicht.


Hi Garbiela
hmpf, das druck ich aus und pinns an meine Kakteen, die haben die Schnecken zum fressen gern :evil
veilleicht sind schwäbische Schnecken auch besonders hart im Nehmen? [/OT]


----------



## boesihexi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

 @andrea

der zaun muss schon angewinkelt sein, sonst funktioniert es nicht  wie aber fressen deine __ schnecken die kakteen? entweder sind die klein und kommen zwischen den stacheln, oder du hast stachellosen kakteen?

ich habe hier ein interesantes artikel über die schneckenbekämpfung gefunden. eierschalen sollen nur solange es nicht regnet funktionieren, bierfallen besser nur im frühjahr, schneckenkorn besser nicht. es bleibt nicht viel übrig? der schneckenzaun ist die beste methode. 100% hat man nie.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

...Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte...
   

eine orginal schwäbische Kampfschnecke, daneben ein Fressloch


----------



## danyvet (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

:shock na das is ja eine verwegene schnirkelschneck! die kennt da nix, geht einfach über den kaktus! ich packs ja gar nicht gerade...


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> eine orginal schwäbische Kampfschnecke, daneben ein Fressloch



ich würde eher auf eine indische Fakirschnecke tippen.  
Der zweite Kaktus hat was, er könnte als "Kunst im Garten" durchgehen.


----------



## boesihexi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

 das loch ist nicht so verwunderlich, der kaktus hat nicht so viele stacheln, aber der kleine... oh du prächtige fakirschnecke 

ich habe in meinem garten nur für kurze zeit die __ schnecken bekämpft. nachdem ich meine nakctschnecken als rote nacktschnecken, die mittlerweile geschützt sind, weil von der spanischen verdrängt worden, identifiziert habe, habe ich die schneckenbekämpfung eingestellt. ich nenne weinbergschnecken und rote nackige die meinen  gnadenlos bin ich allerdings bei den fakirschnecken wie die deine, die an meine paprikas im gewächshaus ran gehen  ich habe allerdings einen wilden schneckenparadies am rand des gartens und dort tümmeln sich die nackigen. zwischen meinem gemüse habe ich nur wenige gefunden und diese im hohen bogen umgesiedelt


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*



solange die  indischen Fakirschnirkelschnecken nur Kunst im Garten machen: sollen sie mal!
Aber die haben über Nacht auch schon eine stachelige Mammillaria total ausgehöhlt.:evil Da kannst nix maxchen. __ Schnecken bekämpf ich nicht mehr, da hatte ich noch nie durchschlagenden Erfolg. Die, die trotz Igel und __ Kröten rum kriechen, gehören eben auch dazu, auch wenn ich mich manchmal über sie ärgere


----------



## Teicher (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Andrea, versuch es mit lauf __ Enten.  Die solln so gut sein gegen __ Schnecken!
 Tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß, Jimmy


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Hi Jimmy,


> Andrea, versuch es mit lauf __ Enten.  Die solln so gut sein gegen __ Schnecken




  
die schwimmen dann im Teich rum und dünge da fleißig
 
und fressen meine  Pflanzen im Teich

ne ne,
dann lieber Schnecken!
 Andrea


----------



## Teicher (16. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

H'lo Andrea, du kannst aber dein Teich einzaunen, oder?
Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## horstzittlau (16. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Für alle, ein Pärchen Laufenten, und Euer Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Prussi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Danke für die Antworten, werden jetzt mal kräftig Eier essen   
Zur Teichgröße : ich habe einen Maurerkübel und einen Miniteich - werde demnächst mal Bilder einstellen...


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*



> Danke für die Antworten, werden jetzt mal kräftig Eier essen


bevor du dir die gelbsucht holst, lies bitte den link, den ich eingesetzt habe. eierschalen helfen leider nicht :?


----------



## Prussi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Danke für den Tipp, bin schon am überlegen, wie ich so einen Schneckenstopp bastele, mein Kübel ist ja etwas größer als der SchneckenStopp...
Gudrun (die heute das letzte Omelette für lange Zeit gegessen hat)


----------



## luko1662 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

das mit der bierfalle ist ja mal genial, danke für den tipp
gruß detlef


----------



## Prussi (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Also.... nachdem die Wasserhyazinthe vertilgt war, haben sich die __ Schnecken zurückgezogen - juhu - und meine neueste Errungenschaft, ein Ableger einer Seerose, wuchs wie wild - bis, ja, das Leben ist hart, bis der WASCHBÄR kam...Alle Pflanzen rausgerissen, Randsteine in den Kübel geschubst, den Plastikfrosch entführt - heul - was soll ich denn jetzt noch tun?????
Gudrun, die keine Waschbären mehr mag


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Hi Gudrun,
du bist wirklich geplagt!
Ein Waschbär!!!
Ob dagegen so ein Reiherschreck hilft? 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken im Teich?*

Hallo Gudrun,
so ist das bei uns auch. Anfangs habe ich die Hunde rausgelassen, wenn die ihn durch die Terrassentür gesehen haben, aber das gab einen harten Kampf und das soll nicht ungefährlich sein. Aber die Biester sind ja nachts unterwegs und das bekommt man nicht immer mit.
Angst haben die vor gar nichts! Da hilft wohl nur ein Elektrozaun :evil.


----------

